# Nipple, elbow, 131 - Any dolphin or wahoo



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I know the water isn't great but is it worth going for dolphin and wahoo. Going out of OB so maybe head there then troll east?

Thanks!


----------



## Endlessocean (Aug 22, 2008)

We were out there on Wedesday. Nothing but green, no rips, no weeds, pretty baron actually. Lots of bonita on the way in, holding in abou 240 - 270 ft. Looks likt BW water is about 100-120mi south, but hopefully it will come in with the more southerly wind patterns that are beginning to build.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks endless!

I am getting down Tuesday so the earliest I would go would be Thursday. Hopefully BW will move in a bit as 50 miles or sois about my limit. I will post results if we get out there. May try it then hit the gravel if the water is still bad.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

The wahoo are here, just have to get deep through the green/brown muck. 2/3 Today less than 40 miles from the Destin pass, and back home by noon. As always, best around contours and natural bottoms. Was showing blue water from 40-60 feet deep in 250-350 feet of water.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

alot of people are using downriggers and deep trolling lures with sucess for the hoos, they are there!!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *bully48 (6/26/2009)*alot of people are using downriggers and deep trolling lures with sucess for the hoos, they are there!!


High speed planers on the downriggers? How fast? Any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I was out yesterday up to 40 miles S of Pensacola an d up to 700' of water. Nothing but green, green, green. No weeds or any other debris' that might have held dolphin. Had one knockdown and run on an outrigger that could have been a billfish (bally-hoo had slash marks rather than teeth marks), saw a few pods of bonita and that was it!!! Ran a stretch 30+ in addition to normal spread and no hits on it. Beautiful day with less than 1' seas.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

On Friday we trolled form the spur to points 20 miles south and zig zagged back to the nipple via the elbow without seeing any water with even a hint of blue, maybe saw 25 flying fish all day. Hope the conditions change for you.jj

MScontender


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

mscontender, thanks for the report. The rain along with all the fertilizer they are putting on the ethanol corn crops along the Mississippi is killing the gulf. Wouldn't be so bad if the red snapper were not endangered....



Are the pin fish hitting shrimp around the docks? :banghead


----------

